# Budget cage for indoor dove?



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all,
I think I'm going to start looking for a cage for Fij (Eurasian Collared dove) now BEFORE he fledges  I was thinking of getting this: http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-First-Home-Large/dp/B0002AS42Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top. Fij would be in there at night and while I am work, but would be out most of the time when I am home and on weekends. Does this cage seem adequate enough for that? I am on a budget and without a lot of room, so I would like something under $100. I liked the length of this cage (30") but wasn't sure if the width (18") and height (16") would be big enough for him.


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,

Splat also sleeps in a cage at night that is the same size as the one you are interested in. He is virtually grown to full size, and has enough room to spread his wings etc..
If you can fit a perch in then all the better. Its definatly not big enough to live in full time but if its just at night like Splat it should be ok.
Splat has an outdoor cage that is 4ft high and 4ft wide, as we cant have him in the house free flying, (got a hungry labrador). We are still debating whether to let Splat be released, as we have Sparrowhawks etc.. but still time to decide.

Rachel


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

I have that cage -- use it for temporary rescue animals. If you want to give Fij even more room, they make a size that's even larger than that, and it was on sale at our local pet store. It was the extra-large cage in identical style. Here's that cage: http://amzn.to/d0O0xn

One other thing, you might be able to use a metal dog crate like we use for our pigeons. It works great and is easy to clean. Has lots of room. (They're only in there at night, or if we're out of town for a few days.) 

I don't know if you'd have to put hardware cloth on the cage because of the dove's size. But here are some photos of our pigeon setup. (If the link below doesn't work, just go to my profile, photos, and "Home Setup."

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1030


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is the type of cages I use for my pigeons and they work great.
If your dove spends more time in the cage I would buy the bigger one. You can also also buy bricks from Home depot for perches (they are less than a dollar a piece).

Reti


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. I went ahead and bought the bigger size.


----------



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

I really like using metal dog crates for bigger ground dwelling birds.

I also really like making cages out of wire and clips. It is really easy, and you can make them really big, really cheap.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Seijun said:


> Thank you for the advice. I went ahead and bought the bigger size.


It's a lovely cage and works well for birds.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

cvarnon said:


> I really like using metal dog crates for bigger ground dwelling birds.
> 
> I also really like making cages out of wire and clips. It is really easy, and you can make them really big, really cheap.


I don't have enough room right now for a large dog crate or a very large homemade wire cage, but once I do I will likely upgrade to one. The premade cage I bought should be good enough for the moment though, its just the right size to fit into the one corner of my room that's still open!


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

It will be perfect!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> don't have enough room right now for a large dog crate or a very large homemade wire cage, but once I do I will likely upgrade to one.


The bars of a dog crate might not be safe for a dove as they are too far apart. A homemade cage would be better and perhaps easier on the eye. Somewhere I have photos of indoor cages other members have made, I will post them if you are interested.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Splat has an outdoor cage that is 4ft high and 4ft wide, as we cant have him in the house free flying, (got a hungry labrador). We are still debating whether to let Splat be released, as we have Sparrowhawks etc.. but still time to decide.


Rachel, if this is the option that you decide on then it would be safer for him if he spent some time with wild doves in a rehab place first, as he might be too naive to recognise the danger of the hawk. My reasons for this warning are that when we had a sparrowhawk visit our garden we looked in the aviary to see what effect it had had on the birds and this is what we saw:

Every single feral pigeon had gone for cover.

Every single wood pigeon was sitting as still as a statue on a perch in the flight, with neck extended as high as it would go.

Poppet, our hand raised collared dove who had been our only dove until then was sitting next to the wood pigeons, preeening herself.

If the wire hadn't been there, Poppet would have been the meal of choice as she was visible and moving, and as she hadn't even registered the hawk as something to avoid she would have been an easy catch.

Cynthia


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

There are tons of cages on Craigslist for sale.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Wingsonfire said:


> There are tons of cages on Craigslist for sale.


None really where I live. Not the right size or shape anyway. I need something that is much longer than wide to fit against the wall and that has a very deep pan at the bottom so the mess stays to a min.

Can anyone with the same type of cage I bought tell me haw far apart the bars are?


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd suggest upgrading cages as soon as possible -- that's quite a bit too small for even a smaller sized bird! I had done a similar cage for my ringneck dove and got yelled at like crazy on a companion birds forum for it, haha. Even if he stays there only briefly, imagine your own room being a thin hallway that was barely wide enough for you to stretch your arms in; that's what an 18 inch cage would be to a dove.


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, and! The bars on those cages are usually an inch apart. If you want a better sized cage, perhaps try a medium/intermediate sized dog kennel ( mine was 80 dollars and even came with a slide out poop tray! ) and if you're worried about bar width you could put chicken wire or something over the sides to prevent the guy getting his head stuck.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

What dimensions would you suggest? Maybe this size? (36L x 25W x 28H)


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

LOL that's the exact one I have so I'd suggest that!


----------

